# Belt too big



## therage47 (Jul 2, 2015)

Evening all , I bought a weight lifting belt, Happy with except its a bit big would like to add some holes to make it a bit tighter, any suggestions on how to do this and not make a mess of it haha?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Same as any belt jab it with a screwdriver


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

hole punch


----------



## nickb (Aug 6, 2015)

I used a drill for mine.


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

Gain weight! lol


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Drill, punch or nail. Doesn't really matter how, as long as it's a clean round hole it won't tear.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Drill


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

Screwdriver! Heat the screwdriver up first and it'll pierce straight through without issue.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Get another smaller one

Cheap as chips they are


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Bulk


----------

